# Poached Salmon with Dill Crème Fraîche



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

With temperatures on the rise and the green season blossoming and harvesting, our palates are in need of something a bit lighter ... and Spring time fresh ...

Here is a lovely lunch for 8:

SAUCE:

6 tblsps chopped pickles ( cornichons - a French variety )

3 tblsps fresh dill

1 tblsp fresh lemon juice

1 cup crème fraîche or sour cream

SALMON:

24 ounces of shellfish stock or fish stock

3 cups dry white wine

10 whole peppercorns of green, rose and black

8 fresh dill swigs

6 lemon slices

8 salmon filets

Lettuce of choice, lemon slices and fresh dill sprigs

1) for sauce: place the pickles, dll and lemon juice in a bowl and stir to blend. Add the cream and stir gently just until combined. You should not over mix or the sauce shall thin out. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and chill 2 hrs.

2) for salmon: combine the 1st five ingredients in a large deep skillet, and bring to a simmer over medium heat.

Simmer 5 minutes and reduce heat to medium low.

add half of the salmo, cover and simmer until cooked through about 5 mins.

Transfer to platter and repeat.

3) chill the salmon for 2 hrs

4) On a platter, line with lettuce, pickles, and place salmon with lemon slices and dill sprigs and the crème fraîche ... for dipping and a baguette ...

Serve with white wine or Prosecco, Cava or Champagne ... Enjoy ... one can also add cherry tomatoes, carrot grated, ali oli or Dijon mustard ...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

How "Retro"

I was doing that for banquets back in the 70's for lunches.

It's great recipe to share    thanks...


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Chef Ross,

Thanks for your reply. Interesting, that you call it Retro, because, it is a classic which really works well, with the onset of the changing seasons, from late winter into early Spring ...  Since The Gent works on Saturday, I have lunch at home much earlier ... and I love salmon ... and normally grill in olive oil  or broil rare -- however, I wanted it a bit different, and I had not made it in a long time ---

Thanks again Ross,

Margi.


----------



## bojjja (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice recipe!

When i do creame fraiche sauces, first of all i take the creame and mix it for a VERY long time. First it become thin but in a few minutes it will appears very thick, after that i add all the other ingrediance.

Note! you cant mix it after the other ingredients are in beacuse then its never going to be thick


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Firstly, thanks for the advice and the compliment. It is a lovely recipe and we enjoy it very much ...

Which 2nd courses do you serve with it ? It is normally enough for me as  a lunch, however for the gent ( Italian ), he likes to have a cream soup before or ?

Any suggestions ?

Margcata


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I do same way almost. I add some shallot and capers to creme.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Shallots and capers sound like a nice touch. Shall try next time I prepare it.

Thanks.

Margcata


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Mmmmmmm....we'll be having this at the fire station soon!

Sounds delicious 

Thanks again /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif (how can they not have a slurping smiley?)

Dan


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Dan Gone Fishin,

Wow ... Firemen and Doctors Without Frontiers, are my heroes and heroines ...

I did not know that you are a Fireman ... Thank you for saving lives ...

I am pleased that you like the recipe ... Chef Ross says it is quite famous at Banquets.

It is delightful ...

Thanks for your note.

Margi.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> @ Dan Gone Fishin,
> 
> I am pleased that you like the recipe ... Chef Ross says it is quite famous at Banquets.
> 
> ...


 Maybe I'll set up a checkerboard table cloth, banquet style  Really though, the recipe sounds delicious...and I hadn't tried cooking salmon like this before. Should be fun.

Thanks for your kind words. It's funny, we all take turns cooking at work...and we have a number good cooks on the job. But I have to smile when I bring in something like the plate below, which is a platter of Iberico Bellota and Fresh Harvested olive oil from Spain. If I remember right, I think we had paella that day too.



Have a great day!

Dan


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan Gone Fishin,

I see you have a true flair for Andalusia ... that is the Extra Virgin and the Ham ... Which type of ham is that in the photo ? Serrano ? Teruel ? Extremaduran ?  Huelva Black Foot ?

Also, another great Spring get together for your buddies at the Fire Sta. are:

1) adobe fried fish served with dip ali oli ( can be eaten room temperature too )

2) ensaladilla with tiny prawns ( Spanish cold spring salad )

3) empanada gallega ( a crispy pastry stuffed with fish and tomato, bell pepper, garlic and onion )  

Good to see you posting again.

Margi. ( I had been away all week )


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> Dan Gone Fishin,
> 
> I see you have a true flair for Andalusia ... that is the Extra Virgin and the Ham ... Which type of ham is that in the photo ? Serrano ? Teruel ? Extremaduran ? Huelva Black Foot ?
> 
> ...


 The other dishes sound delicious.

The jamon in this picture is Jamón Ibérico de Bellota by Fermin. I have also gotten the Paleta Ibérico de Bellota by Fermin as well as Iberico Pate. We don't have many options when it comes to Iberico jamon and Iberic de Bellota in the states. For a while, we were only able to get jamon produced by Fermin, now we are able to get Cinco Jotas too. It's a wonderful thing!

It seems to me that many of us in the U.S have Jose Andreas to thank for many of the Spanish imports we have available. I'm so glad he (and any unknown others) are driven by the passion they have to share their culture with us.

were you away on business?

Oh, here's another very simple one I made at home. Iberico de Bellota and two poached quail eggs, with a small drizle of same year harvested EVOO. With many Spanish ingredients, I usually just try to keep it simple and not hide the depth of flavors in the ingredients. Isn't food grand, LOL! Hmmm, I'm going to have to pick up a little Iberico jamon again soon



eat well!

Dan


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan, Gone Fishin,

Firstly, to answer your question, yes, a combination of professional, business and a break, as we have a family condo in Italia.

Secondly, yes, Iberian acorn fed ham ( Jabugo, Huelva Designation of Origin ) is lovely ... Fermin is a producer ... Chef José Andrés: José is the Godson of my Publisher´s friend Bob Guggenheimer who hails from New York City. Sort of a long story ... I shall cut to chase; Bob was an airforce engineer in late 50s in Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid, Spain. Bob had given a job to José ´s father and his uncle from Asturias in northwest Spain. He grew up in quite a humble household. The country was in a crisis and jobs were few and far between. The American Bases hired many Spaniards in a variety of positions. José ´s father was very grateful to Bob and thus, gave him the honor of being Godfather to his son José ... Bob is still living in Spain, in Madrid and is a lovely elderly chap, about 75. He is completely bilingual of course, and a dear friend of my publisher.

José has a tv programme too, both in English and Spanish, in the USA. He has several books too. He studied under Ferrán Adriá for several years before going to the USA. In Washington DC, he has 6 or 7 restaurants and one in Los Angeles. Put his Tapas Bar in DC on ur list, of must eat at´s ...

Thanks for your email. 

*** JOSELITO is another excellent producer.

It is always wonderful to discuss Spanish products with you. I too, am glad the USA is importing more from Spain. The Jabugo ( called PATA NEGRA = black foot ) ham is always welcomed ... The art to this product, is the slicing ... one must carve with very sharp, long knife and slice in longitude very THINLY, so that the ham slices are almost transparent and melt in one´s mouth.

I am quite a fan of ham too ... I like it wrapped around a slice of green melon ... Lovely contrast ...

Another key, is a great wine !  I like it with Sherry ( Fino - Jerez de La Frontera ) or Cava, Champagne or Prosecco or Sparkling white wine from Spanish winery in Calif.

Have nice Sunday.

Margaux. Cintrano.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Dan Gone Fishin.

Thanks for posting the photos ... stunning ham ...

Margaux.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> Dan, Gone Fishin,
> 
> Firstly, to answer your question, yes, a combination of professional, business and a break, as we have a family condo in Italia.
> 
> ...


 Wonderful story, thanks for sharing!

,

Dan


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan Gone Fishin,

Oh yes, the quail eggs with the acorn fed Fermín Pata Negra ... Nice idea for breakfast or even a brunch ...

Do check out the Joselito Ham Producers in Jabugo, Huelva, Spain ...

Plans for St. Paddy´s ?  Just simple, the Irish Pub 200metres from Loft with an Irish colleague and her Spanish gent and us and for lunch, a small cornbeef ...

Kindest.

Margaux.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> Plans for St. Paddy´s ? Just simple, the Irish Pub 200metres from Loft with an Irish colleague and her Spanish gent and us and for lunch, a small cornbeef ...
> 
> Kindest.
> 
> Margaux.


 Sounds wonderful, have a wonderful time


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Dear Dan @ Gone Fishin,

I have come into contact with a Rhode Island based Fireman, who prepared a stunner Paella for his Fire Station ... Thought of you, when I had seen his photos ... Hope all is well and that you have had a lovely Easter Holiday.

Kindest,

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> Dear Dan @ Gone Fishin,
> 
> I have come into contact with a Rhode Island based Fireman, who prepared a stunner Paella for his Fire Station ... Thought of you, when I had seen his photos ... Hope all is well and that you have had a lovely Easter Holiday.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much Margaux  I hope you and yours had a lovely Easter as well.

It has been too long since I've made Paella, I will have to remedy that /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif,

Dan


----------

